

Cryptsy: Trade over 60 different types of cryptocurrencies - lowglow
http://www.techendo.co/posts/cryptsy-trade-over-60-different-types-of-cryptocurrencies

======
waterlesscloud
I've been trading on this site for about a week. It does indeed have dozens of
cryptocurrencies, many more than any other site I've seen.

That's good and bad. It's good to have a marketplace for them all. Nothing
wrong with offering a place sell whatever. It's bad in that the vast majority
of them are junk coins and will die in short order.

You shouldn't even consider trading in this world of alt-coins unless you know
what you're doing. You should research each of them thoroughly and do your due
diligence. You stand a very good chance of losing most of your investment in
this sort of market.

They're really like pink sheet stocks, which I traded back a decade or so ago.
I enjoyed that world, with its community of traders researching tiny, tiny,
TINY companies to invest in. But like Pink Sheets, altcoins are the very
definition of high risk. Even worse than pink sheets, altcoins are wholly
unregulated and some may be outright scams.

As for the site itself, it's had some serious growing pains the last few days.
Nearly unusable at times, and last night entire order books were somehow
wiped, which caused some confusion and some VERY sharp changes in price.

I think the founder is making a legitimate attempt at things, he may or may
not be up to it.

I'm having fun, and making a bit of money, but I can't recommend anyone else
try it just yet.

------
benjamincburns
From the HN guidelines:

    
    
       Please submit the original source. If a blog post reports
       on something they found on another site, submit the latter.
    

lowglow appears to be an experienced member here, so maybe I'm missing
something, but this feels a little blogspammy to me.

~~~
jluxenberg
lowglow is Dan Gailey, who runs Techendo.

~~~
benjamincburns
Yes, I saw that before I commented.

I'm Ben Burns. I run benjamincburns.com. If I'd made this exact post there and
submitted it, would it have been voted to the front page (if only briefly,
apparently)?

That's an actual question. Rephrased, am I misinterpreting the guidelines, or
is Dan's status as a YC alumnus buying some leeway?

Also in the interest of full disclosure, I have a personal pet peeve against
editorial news aggregators where editors/authors are expected to churn out
article after article in an effort to profit from long tail traffic without
adding anything meaningful to the content they aggregate (read: steal). Of
course there's a broad spectrum of aggregator sites, and I wasn't familiar
with Techendo, which isn't at _all_ in the category I'm describing, before I
saw this post. Seeing this very brief article as my first introduction flipped
that "oh great, another shitty Gawker Media clone" flag, and I instantly
wondered why it was on the front page.

So Dan, I'm not saying that you suck, or your site sucks, or even that your
post sucks, but I am wondering aloud about how the community here works.

------
sciguy77
Found the founder's LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/paul-
vernon/6/167/bb5](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/paul-vernon/6/167/bb5)

Went to Arizona State, "Degree not completed." No reference of any academic CS
background yet was a Senior Software Developer?

I'd hold off for a bit.

~~~
ecto
I will concede that the site's infrastructure may be subpar (I really have no
knowledge of it), but your statement is highly pretentious.

------
kartikt
Check out this guy's tweets. So many negative reviews on the internet
[https://twitter.com/WayTooGosu](https://twitter.com/WayTooGosu)

Also, the entire site seems to be running on PHP..

